# How much arden grange to feed our boy?



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

We have a nearly 16 week old boy, who's VERY active as you can imagine!! Feeding him 3 times a day on Arden Grange large breed puppy food, question is, how much over his 3 meals should I be giving him, and when do you think I should drop to 2? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Nobody can tell you how much to feed your dog, they are all different. The packet guidelines are a starting point only. 

If he's too skinny feed him more. If he's too fat feed him less. I'm not being flippant but people seem to have no confidence in their own ability to make a judgement. 

If you aren't sure what a V should ideally look like then search the forum as there has been a lot of posts about this. (Basically, when the dog is standing his ribs should just about not show and from the top the dog should have a waist).


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I feed AG when I can't use raw. I have always needed to feed DOUBLE the guide on the packaging. But mine get lots of exercise every day because I'm a dog walker :-*
Definitely feed by eye.. the packaging is just a guide. 
If you search the forum there's loads of advice on how your dog should look. 
V's are meant to look lean and you should be able to see the last rib. You should be able to feel the others. And your dog must have a 'waist'.
Why not post some pics??  
Sorry! Lyra . We must have posted at the sane time!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: How much arden grange to feed our boy?*



Vida said:


> Sorry! Lyra . We must have posted at the sane time!


LOL but at least we agreed 

Our V actually shows a little more rib than 'recommended' but she looks really fit and healthy so we are happy.


----------

